# The Plug - July 08



## Bigjobs (Jul 28, 2008)

Carr Mill Dam in St. Helens, originally built to power mills, it was greatly expanded to supply the sankey canal in the 1750's. It was further enlarged when they upgraded the railway lines, and something that wikipedia won't tell you is that I grew up about half a mile away and would swim and fish tehre constantly.

While Stoka and I were in the area looking at something else, and testing the new dinghies we'd bought, we happened upon this by pure chance, lol.

Originally I thought that it was the end of the drain plug for the dam, it's been emptied a few times, but not while I've been alive. Now I'm not sure. It could be where the water was taken to supply the canal, it certainly heads off in the right direction, but the name's sticking for now.

It's very short, but it's my fave so far, just because of where it is really, and it is lovely and unchaved. The only real signs of previous people is carpet over the pipes at the end, and some "graf" scratched out of the calcium deposits at the end.

It's a brick arched affair, with a steel pipe all the way long, changing in width and height in a couple of places.

At the end, a brick wall with two pipes coming out. The open ended one looks like it ends in a blanking plate, but I reckon I'm going to go look see when I've got a skate board. 





































The rest are on my Flickr - http://www.flickr.com/photos/big-jobs/sets/72157606284211505/


----------



## King Al (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice find, looks like a very awkard explore though! how far did it go


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 28, 2008)

Good work matey. Seems a bit crazy to have pipes passing through what could easily be described as a larger pipe! 
Good pics 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Bigjobs (Jul 28, 2008)

King al, it doesn't go far at all, hundred metres or so, I'm terrible at judging distances. It'd be easier if it didn't bend so much. lol.


----------



## Locksley (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks exactly like a level off Half Life 2! Seriously, it looks so similar it's almost like thats where the got the idea from! Cool.


----------



## Bigjobs (Jul 28, 2008)

rofl, now you mention it, it does don't it. lol.

Can't believe I didn't see that.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, love all the brickwork in there. Not so sure about it getting smaller/narrower and lower  Did you have to walk in between the pipes or on top of them? (been puzzling about that since i replied on t'other forum lol and finally got around to asking lmao)

Like all the colours too,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Andyj23uk (Jul 28, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Seems a bit crazy to have pipes passing through what could easily be described as a larger pipe!
> 
> 
> > most likley it is treated water - so runing it down a drirty tunnel would contaminate it


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats lovely, and beautifully lit too. You a Fenix man by any chance? The pipes and vealves are rather interesting too.


----------



## Bigjobs (Jul 28, 2008)

It's not treated water, it's straight out of the dam. 

Not a fenix, Tesco's own 3 watt CC LED. 

Oh, and you walk either side of the pipe, it only gets to two pipes right at the end.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

Locksley said:


> That looks exactly like a level off Half Life 2! Seriously, it looks so similar it's almost like thats where the got the idea from! Cool.




I'm going with Red Faction 2. But I know what you mean.
Nice work Bigjobs. Groovy.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 28, 2008)

Bigjobs said:


> Not a fenix, Tesco's own 3 watt CC LED.



They are great torches. My mine-exploring mate Sausage got one and it is brilliant underground, nice tight focus for those long tunnels. Lovely set of pictures mate.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jul 28, 2008)

loving that what id only asume to be a water testing jar valve thingy


----------



## Locksley (Jul 28, 2008)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> I'm going with Red Faction 2. But I know what you mean.
> Nice work Bigjobs. Groovy.



Ahhhh, I never played much of RF2, I always prefered 1. Having said that, I think I might dust it off and install it.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 29, 2008)

Red faction??? Half Life??? whats this? Am i getting old? Sorry, I am completely lost.


----------



## Locksley (Jul 30, 2008)

Heh, computer games. 'Nuff said.


----------



## orangeacid (Jul 31, 2008)

Locksley said:


> That looks exactly like a level off Half Life 2! Seriously, it looks so similar it's almost like thats where the got the idea from! Cool.



Wow its uncanny


----------

